

Scientists create computing building blocks from bacteria and DNA - llambda
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2011-10/icl-scc101711.php

======
llambda
A link to the study:
[https://fileexchange.imperial.ac.uk/files/e18b422069/ncomms1...](https://fileexchange.imperial.ac.uk/files/e18b422069/ncomms1516.pdf)

